

Smashing the Stack for Fun and Profit (1996-11-08), Phrack 7 (49): 14 - DyslexicAtheist
http://www.phrack.org/issues/49/14.html#article

======
jdp23
A classic. This wasn't the first article about exploiting buffer overruns, but
the clear description made it easily understandable. Of course since the
introduction of mitigations like non-executable stacks, ASLR, etc. the
techniques here no longer work in most situations; but it's still a good read.

